# Music Nibs?



## rsmith (Apr 26, 2010)

Does anyone know if there are any commercially available "music nibs" available?  These are sometimes called "composer" nibs and have 3 tines that allow for a huge variance in width according to stroke allowing easy music notation when a manuscript is propped on a piano music rest.  A few pen manufacturers (Platinum and a few others) offer them as an add-on, but will only sell them when installed on their own pens from their shop.  Something that will fit anything that we "normally" use would be great, but I would settle for finding a nib and feed that I could just make a section for.  I don't necesarily need one right now, just would like to know if they are available so I can make myself a reason to need one, and everytime I think to ask about it I'm not at a computer.

Any ideas? Thanks


----------



## its_virgil (Apr 26, 2010)

I just "googled" music nibs and there are several choices.
Do a good turn daily!
Don



rsmith said:


> Does anyone know if there are any commercially available "music nibs" available?
> 
> Any ideas? Thanks


----------

